
AWS Import/Export: Ship Us That Disk - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2009/05/send-us-that-data.html
======
RiderOfGiraffes
Already posted (twice) discussion at

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=620091>

